# Laptop 1 woche nach reparatur defekt



## DerFloh (18. August 2009)

Hi,
mein Laptop ein Nexoc Osiris E618, ging letztens nicht mehr an, da ich noch 3 Tage Garantie hatte hab ich ihn eingeschickt und das Mainboard und die GraKa wurden kostenfrei ausgetauscht. Ich habe den Laptop letzten Woche (am 14.08.09) repariert zurückerhalten. Heute hab ich ihn hochgefahren und nach 2 min kamen Rauchschwaden aus den Schlitzen des rechten Lautsprechers. Da die Garantie ja eigtl. vorbei ist, weiß ich nicht ob ich trotzdem Anspruch auf Reparatur habe, da ja der Laptop nicht richtig repariert wurde. Ich hatte ihn auch nur bei Erhalt kurz hochgefahren um zu sehen ob er funktioniert, da er ging war ich zufrieden und hab ihn wieder ausgeschaltet, naja und heute wollte ich ihn eben mal richtig nutzen und zack kam Rauch raus.


----------



## STSLeon (18. August 2009)

Du hast nach einer Reparatur wieder ein halbes Jahr Garantie auf die reparierten Teile, sprich Mainboard und Graka in deinem Fall. Kannst du also wieder beruhigt einschicken.


----------



## DerFloh (18. August 2009)

habe mal bei Nexoc angerufen, die schicken mir sofort einen retourschein und ich krieg den Laptop zu 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit kostenlos repariert (laut der Mitarbeiterin am Telefon)


----------



## rebel4life (19. August 2009)

Nächstes mal ein anderes Gerät kaufen. 

So mal auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## DerFloh (19. August 2009)

also bisger war ich eigtl komlett zufrieden mit dem Teil, aber wie das ja bei fast allen Geräten ist gehen sie kurz nach ende der garantiezeit kaputt, die werden ja extra so produziert, dass sie nach einer bestimmten Zeit kaputt gehen, damit man sich ein neues Gerät kauft, das ist nicht nur bei Nexoc so


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2009)

.. sollbruchstelle.. aber übertreiben würd ich jetzt mal nicht..
du floh, nicht so hoch springen..


----------

